# Will heatwave chase steelhead back out?



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Will this recent heatwave chase the steelhead back out to deep water?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep, it's over for now.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

rpalusak15 said:


> Will this recent heatwave chase the steelhead back out to deep water?



Only one way to find out...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

No they are coloring up and moving into the rivers. Next big rain they'll be all the way down the rivers as far as they can go.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

That in there is the problem. A lack of rain. Theres no rain in the forcast for the next week or so. If the water warms too much yes they will move back out to find cooler waters. We need alot of rain and bad but it does not look like its gona happen anytime soon.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

No steelhead in my spot today. 90 degrees must of got em.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Smallies are back to hitting topwater. Gotta take what nature gives you.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

And just like that.... Steelhead season 2017 has come to an end. Oh well, I can start my winter hibernation early this year....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> That in there is the problem. A lack of rain. Theres no rain in the forcast for the next week or so. If the water warms too much yes they will move back out to find cooler waters. We need alot of rain and bad but it does not look like its gona happen anytime soon.


Yup! It's not the heat wave, it's the lack of rain that goes along with it! It's been known for years that an increased flow out of the river brings the Steelhead up. 

I don't know what the future holds, and neither do the forecasters with any accuracy. They just have more technology to fall back on. There will be rain at some point, and maybe some fish will come in. There have been droughts before.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I can tell you it pushed them out to about 33 to 38 feet - have been hooking them consistently over the past 3 days. Wish I could say the same for perch....

Loading up the smoker tomorrow and hoping for a Browns win! Should be a nice Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I walked down towards the ford on the ashtabula river and there was no river. Just trickles going down what is usually strong rapids. Lowest ive seen the river. Must of been no rain in andover this summer.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

It certainly will push them out. The lack of rain and water temp will drive them back to the lake. The kings that entered the Niagra River last week have slid back out into the lake. I talkled to a guide, he moved back out of the river and into the Lake yesterday. He limited and the finder was lit up with fish that moved back out. They should start normal patterns again this weekend as temps drop.


----------

